# Dash Cam install DIY



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

INstalled the Viofo A119S dash cam in the atlas today. here is my write-up for the steps i took. I apologize if the images are blurry but should be enough to get the idea. this is very similar process to the MK7 install that you can find here: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10375

Hardware: Viofo A119S + GPS, Dashcam Hardwire Kit [https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0GR4ON]
Required tools: automotive pry tool. 

I first chose the location for the camera mounting. I placed it so the lens was just below the shaded area of the windshield on the passenger side. 








Next i removed the panel on the driver side















then i removed the door trim panel, which slides left to the door and pulls up and out. 















Next step was to pop off the a-pillar trim, carefully releasing the tab that holds it around the headliner















which by now it was starting to get dark. I then gently pried off the lane assist camera cover on both sides of the RV mirror








and then ran the USB end of the kit up behind the side curtain airbag !VERY IMPORTANT! and across to the rear view mirror and over to the camera. I then tucked the wire up into the headliner. 
I then removed the tray on the drivers side, pressing the tab in the center top rear to allow the tray to drop out








To wire for power, i used the add-a-fuse in this location








which is ignition power, and works well with the camera. then i mounted the power supply unit to the dash with velcro and grounded the cable to the body. 








All in all, took about 30-40 minutes and i am pleased with how it works. Camera automatically comes on when the car starts but not sure if i want a different fuse location where i get ACC power, as it shuts off as soon as the ignition is shut off. 
Anyways, i hope this helps someone looking to install a dashcam

Best of luck!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr Der, why did you choose this dashcam? Just wondering as I'm also in the market...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

This camera seemed to have the best combination of price and performance. I like the small form factor, the availability of GPS mount and polarizer. It has a good image quality, and it was on sale.


----------



## justTJ (Apr 20, 2008)

May I ask,,,, why you need a dash cam? Are you in law enforcement?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Der...I'm evaluating a few and this is one of the top in the list. Great write up as well! Thank you!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Never know what crazy [email protected]& will go down on the road... this way if we are not at fault in a situation, we have video evidence of what really happened. Cheap insurance plan

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurajkre (Dec 4, 2017)

*Is it still working?*

Just curious if camera still works fine. Read some bad comments about the Hardwire and Fuse Kit you bought from Spy Tec. :wave:

Thx


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Never know what crazy [email protected]& will go down on the road... this way if we are not at fault in a situation, we have video evidence of what really happened. Cheap insurance plan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


It takes getting scammed to understand this one. But I still don't want an ugly ass camera mounted in my $50k truck.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Map of the fuses in my Atlas?*

Does anyone know where I could find the Map of the fuses in my Atlas? I can't find it anywhere in my Manuel?

HELP!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

jurajkre said:


> Just curious if camera still works fine. Read some bad comments about the Hardwire and Fuse Kit you bought from Spy Tec. :wave:
> 
> Thx


Haven't had any major problems with the camera or the wiring yet... Twice have gotten SD card error and ejected/reinserted card and no other issues. Wife was going down narrow street and hit mirror of another vehicle... Was glad to be able to see what happened... Also with 64gb SD card, had plenty of space and was able to go back and find it a few days later... I would purchase it again.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hows your camera working? I installed mine to the same #10 fuse the that you used... but I'm having a problem. When the engine turns off at a stop light, the camera cuts out for some reason?

Are you having the same problem?





der_apoteker said:


> INstalled the Viofo A119S dash cam in the atlas today. here is my write-up for the steps i took. I apologize if the images are blurry but should be enough to get the idea. this is very similar process to the MK7 install that you can find here: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10375
> 
> Hardware: Viofo A119S + GPS, Dashcam Hardwire Kit [https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0GR4ON]
> Required tools: automotive pry tool.
> ...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> Hows your camera working? I installed mine to the same #10 fuse the that you used... but I'm having a problem. When the engine turns off at a stop light, the camera cuts out for some reason?
> 
> Are you having the same problem?


No, because I disabled the auto start stop feature with the voltage mod...

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Good write up. I have one from previous car I will be installing. Used to just use usb power but I like hardware option. Also, to answer the one post as to why. We were in a parking lot when a crazy women going 45 mph on a diagnal through the lot t boned us. Then tells her insurance that we hit her. Had to fight 3 months with insurance and attempt to get store camera to prove it was her. We were told by adjusted if we had dash cam it would have been game over for the other lady immediately. At that point put them in both cars. Heck if anything the capture some crazy stuff. Also had footage of a guy blow through a red light and almost hit 2 people. To me the $100 I spent is well worth it. You don’t even know it is there once installed.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Need a fuse recomendation*

So I just got a dashcam w/ Alexa built in http://amzn.to/2Cht2Ck and would like to keep using it while the car's start/stop is functioning. Any recommendations on which fuse to use? Anyone get a fuse map yet?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*What about this?*

This solution gets power from OBD, pretty slick IMO. Plus don't have to rip apart your interior.


https://owlcam.com


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

No one has done a mirror tap install? Those seem to be the new hotness.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dgleeds said:


> This solution gets power from OBD, pretty slick IMO. Plus don't have to rip apart your interior.
> 
> 
> https://owlcam.com


You have to pay for service or you do not have to in order to use this? Wondering how this can be integrated with the WLAN and Media with the Atlas


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> You have to pay for service or you do not have to in order to use this? I'm kinda liking this as it is very clean. Cost more but the features are there.
> Wondering if this can be integrated with the WLAN and Mediaserver as well


From their website:
"Every camera comes with 12 months of service with unlimited alerts"

And:
"Q: How does my Owl Car Cam store my clips?
A: Your Owl Car Cam has internal memory for storage. "

So... not sure. Maybe it's like Nest... you can use the camera but you can't have a history (which is useless).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vwcdn said:


> From their website:
> "Every camera comes with 12 months of service with unlimited alerts"
> 
> And:
> ...


Oh yeah that is. It is like forcing for you to subscribe to their service. I didn't realize you can't have an SD card


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

der_apoteker said:


> INstalled the Viofo A119S dash cam in the atlas today. here is my write-up for the steps i took. I apologize if the images are blurry but should be enough to get the idea. this is very similar process to the MK7 install that you can find here: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10375
> 
> Hardware: Viofo A119S + GPS, Dashcam Hardwire Kit [https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0GR4ON]
> Required tools: automotive pry tool.
> ...


This is off topic but do you have any idea on how to remove this panel?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Do you have any pictures of the cable behind the mirror? Like after it is installed? I don't know where I can place the cable or let it run through the camera sensors?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> This is off topic but do you have any idea on how to remove this panel?


There is a retaining clip on the hood release lever (on the post/pivot point). Pry it out with a slotted screwdriver and then you’ll be able to pull the handle off. You may have to pull up the door sill trim on the back end of the panel and there might be one of those expanding fasteners back there as well. 

Unfortunately not near my Atlas right now, but this is what I recall from when I installed our trailer brake controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you for this thread.

I've installed 3 dashcams in our vehicles and quite familar with how to run them in the ceiling and along the door/windshield trim. Your picture of how to remove the radar/mirror cover gave me the confidence to gently pop that piece out slightly and run the wire through it. Now, I've got a great dashcam sitting behind the mirror and on the passenger side. Also, thank you for which fuse to tap into as that saved a lot of time. 

I also use the A119S and it's a great dashcam.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for the posting, gives me confidence i can do it 

I've been researching dashcams for a year now and would like one capable of 4K since that is the next big thing....seriously looking at getting this one https://amzn.to/2xY2QNO

Anyone have installed the dual camera setup and any notes or concerns to share?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

walksonair said:


> Thanks for the posting, gives me confidence i can do it
> 
> I've been researching dashcams for a year now and would like one capable of 4K since that is the next big thing....seriously looking at getting this one https://amzn.to/2xY2QNO
> 
> Anyone have installed the dual camera setup and any notes or concerns to share?


woooaaaahhh that is hefty price! That might just be inviting "break my windows" type of scenario. Unless you constantly remember to take it off of course.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Agreed! And their stupid marketing white text doesn't help either. I have black felt to put over that though....


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

walksonair said:


> Thanks for the posting, gives me confidence i can do it
> 
> I've been researching dashcams for a year now and would like one capable of 4K since that is the next big thing....seriously looking at getting this one https://amzn.to/2xY2QNO
> 
> Anyone have installed the dual camera setup and any notes or concerns to share?


Why not the latest dual one from Viofo at $169 (Oct 2018): https://www.amazon.com/VIOFO-2-Channel-1080p-Camera-Logger/dp/B07CT6JPYW/

I don't think you need a 4K version - I mean when something happens, a 1080P camera does a great job of capturing everything! (Based on personal experience)


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

*Which fuse type*

Anyone know which fuse type the atlas uses?

https://www.amazon.com/Street-Guardian-SGDCHW-SG9663DC-Hardwire/dp/B07FB1TDK9/

I've got micro, ato, mini ato, mini ato low profile options

I'm guessing mini ato but curious if anyone knows off the top of their head.

Edit: The answer was mini ato if anyone sees in the future and needs to know.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

This thread may be useful for anyone trying to install rear cam.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Digital-Sound-Processor-amp-Subwoofer-Install

I'm about to try to follow it shortly.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Any tips on which fuse to use that is powered full time? The wiring I got for the dashcam will use it to keep recording when the car is parked and monitors battery voltage.

Edit: Found info here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8818722-Where-can-I-find-the-fuse-box-diagram

Edit 2: The whole top row of mini ato fuses is 12v full time. Including the empty slot.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*IRO G12 dash cam?*

I'm looking for OEM style dash cams and found IRO G12 at AliExpress:
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000256868810.html

This seems would be very clean install, without any visible wires. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this brand?


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Good install info. I have an A119 with GPS and polarized filter. It is a great dash cam.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I got the vantrue dash cam. Have yet to install. But here is a video of how to install. https://youtu.be/jdvyOM44wcU


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

I installed a Viofo A129 Duo. Front camera was easy enough to install - just mind the airbag in the A-pillar.

Now, the rear camera... I unwisely chose to route the cable along the passenger side, meaning a lot of trim had to go off, and two more airbags to avoid. Then I broke one of the clips in the hatch wiring boots.
If I had to do it all again, I'd try to fish the cable from the mirror assembly directly to the rear of the car. Then fish it through the hatch boot without foolishly trying to remove it.

That said, a dual dashcam is incredibly useful, and Viofo models are great for the price. Installed this (along with a hitch step) to protect the car from those who can't park properly.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Sale going on in Amazon for the Vantrue for $139



First login to your Amazon.com account,
Now Click Here and Scroll down the landing page, at the middle of page Click on 'Clip this Coupon' to activate $10.00 off Coupon
then add 'Vantrue N2 Pro Dual 1080P Cabin Dash Camera' to cart for $199.99
Your final price will be $199.99 - $10.00 off coupon - 25% off w/coupon VTRCAMN2 = $139.99 + Free Shipping (Offered by Third Party Merchant and Fulfilled by Amazon)
Nowte: Amazon.com changes price frequently so deal may expire at any time. Please refer to post time to see when deal was posted

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/ref=nosim/?tag=theblacom06-20


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

I just got the and working every well. 

Rove R2-4K Dash Cam Built in WiFi GPS Car Dashboard Camera Recorder with UHD 2160P, 2.4" LCD, 150° Wide Angle, WDR, Night Vision https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074JT3698/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JRFaEbNH5J2NS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Wouldn’t it be great if...*

the factory front and rear cameras could be menu controlled as dash cams. It seems to me that the hardware to achieve this is already installed (some trim levels), just isn’t being used. I’d really like to see a USB plug and play component that integrates (with some coding of course) dash cam functions into the infotainment system. Perhaps it already exists and I’m just not aware, or maybe someone will start working on this and make a ton of money…

Thoughts?

TW


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I am about to install my dash cam this weekend. It was installed in my old car and I am familiar with add a fuse and running the cord up the a pillar and across the headliner.

Question: Since I would like the camera to be on the passenger side of the rear view mirror, do I need to remove the black round cover for the mirror mount to remove the camera cover? or can I remove the camera cover by itself?

Thank you


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> the factory front and rear cameras could be menu controlled as dash cams. It seems to me that the hardware to achieve this is already installed (some trim levels), just isn’t being used. I’d really like to see a USB plug and play component that integrates (with some coding of course) dash cam functions into the infotainment system. Perhaps it already exists and I’m just not aware, or maybe someone will start working on this and make a ton of money…
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TW


It boggles my mind that car manufacturers don't have dashcam as an option. They have just about everything there just give us the ability to use one of the micro SD slot as storage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

foofighter28 said:


> It boggles my mind that car manufacturers don't have dashcam as an option. They have just about everything there just give us the ability to use one of the micro SD slot as storage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! It's all there; the technology is already in my car, just not configured for that purpose. I'm really hoping a retro fit component and coding will come along to use what's already there.

TW


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> I know! It's all there; the technology is already in my car, just not configured for that purpose. I'm really hoping a retro fit component and coding will come along to use what's already there.
> 
> TW


If anything they can see it as another potential to make money to sell it as an option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> If anything they can see it as another potential to make money to sell it as an option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is true. Doesn't Tesla have a built in Dash cam using their cameras? Also, I seem to remember 2015 C7 Corvette introduced one, labeled it as a performance data recorder


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> this is true. Doesn't Tesla have a built in Dash cam using their cameras? Also, I seem to remember 2015 C7 Corvette introduced one, labeled it as a performance data recorder


Yup they did with the Corvette. 

I wonder if there's some sort of legal reason why they don't even though all the equipment is there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*IRO Dashcam G10/G11/G12 for Volkswagen and Skoda*



matsavol said:


> I'm looking for OEM style dash cams and found IRO G12 at AliExpress:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000256868810.html
> 
> This seems would be very clean install, without any visible wires. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this brand?


Has anyone ordered/received this dashcam? I like the design and how well it fits. I know there are many options available, but I’m very interested in this one because it’s so inconspicuous. My problem is, I don’t own a cell phone and won’t be getting one – I know, how can this be?

My questions is, for anyone who can help…would there be any other way to playback and archive the video with this, or any current camera, not having a cell phone? Could the camera’s built-in WiFi module connect to the Atlas’ in-dash media system (ideally), perhaps a laptop computer or some other viewing device other than a cell phone?

TW

P.S. I’ve written the manufacturer in China, but haven’t heard back.

Shenzhen Jiahaoting Electron Co, Ltd, Shenzhen, China, Email: [email protected]

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000256868810.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.28fe4c6aqXMUUl


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> Has anyone ordered/received this dashcam? I like the design and how well it fits. I know there are many options available, but I’m very interested in this one because it’s so inconspicuous. My problem is, I don’t own a cell phone and won’t be getting one – I know, how can this be?
> 
> My questions is, for anyone who can help…would there be any other way to playback and archive the video with this, or any current camera, not having a cell phone? Could the camera’s built-in WiFi module connect to the Atlas’ in-dash media system (ideally), perhaps a laptop computer or some other viewing device other than a cell phone?
> 
> ...


this looks interesting as well. Very clean look and looks like it was part of the car to begin with. Have you tried contacting them through the messenger/chat option instead of email?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> this looks interesting as well. Very clean look and looks like it was part of the car to begin with. Have you tried contacting them through the messenger/chat option instead of email?


I have not - not sure I even have that capability. The fit of this camera looks so good, I would seriously consider retrofitting the hardware alone, if there was way to hack a workable connection to the in-dash WiFi system or even a laptop PC. The camera system uses an App that normally operates from a cell phone, so I'm sure this software is necessary. But perhaps the hardware could be connected/operated in some other way? I'm just not tech savvy enough to be able put it together. In any case, it's a great looking application of a dashcam.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> I have not - not sure I even have that capability. The fit of this camera looks so good, I would seriously consider retrofitting the hardware alone, if there was way to hack a workable connection to the in-dash WiFi system or even a laptop PC. The camera system uses an App that normally operates from a cell phone, so I'm sure this software is necessary. But perhaps the hardware could be connected/operated in some other way? I'm just not tech savvy enough to be able put it together. In any case, it's a great looking application of a dashcam.
> 
> TW


P.S. Could an easy solution for connectivity and playback be as simple as using an inexpensive Android compatible tablet like the one I found on Best Buy for about $100.00?

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-galaxy-tab-a-7-8gb-black/4943611.p?skuId=4943611


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I found this camera on eBay so perhaps you could contact the seller through eBay with your question? They may monitor that connection more frequently.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/IRO-Dashcam-G10-G11-G12-for-Volkswagen-and-Skoda-/333434259085

I love the OEM look of this camera and the eBay description says it is 1080p with a 3mega px camera/138 degree Angle.
-Per a quick Google search: “full HD (1920*1080) is about 2 megapixels”.
-Memory is listed as a “TF card” but no mb/gb numbers.

Can someone with knowledge/experience on dash cams give an opinion on this unit?


----------



## Marino Dolfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for posting. I'm going to order this one. I will update the thread after installation.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Marino Dolfan said:


> Thanks for posting. I'm going to order this one. I will update the thread after installation.


Marino, curious to hear if you got this installed yet?

And of course comments about the camera performance...


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Garmin Mini Dash Cam

Pretty inconspicuous camera and works pretty well. 1080p HD and 140 degree viewing angle.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Garmin Mini Dash Cam
> 
> Pretty inconspicuous camera and works pretty well. 1080p HD and 140 degree viewing angle.
> 
> ...


It does look inconspicuous. Is there anyway it can be angled down more? kind feel i see a lot more of the sky. Probably would want to see at least a part of the front hood.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> It does look inconspicuous. Is there anyway it can be angled down more? kind feel i see a lot more of the sky. Probably would want to see at least a part of the front hood.


Oh yeah it can be adjusted. Those were some of the first videos I processed and did adjust it down some. Thanks for that observation though! There is also an option for sound recording.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Mike (Nov 11, 2017)

*Trying different dash cams...SYKIK*

Hello

Has anyone tried installing these camera's. They are for motorcycle use, but seem very versatile.

( look up SYKIK Camera's) I can't see to post links..lol..

thinking you can get a custom mount in the grill with the DVR mounting in the dash cubby. 

Would be cool of you could wire it to show up through the head unit.

Mike


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for the write-up and pics OP. I just ordered the Rexing V1 Max dual setup for my wife's Atlas. She got run off the road tonight by a bunch of idiots on 4 wheelers driving through Philadelphia.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

So it seems when the car re-starts with the "start stop" system, the dashcam sees a dip with the power and turns off, then comes back on and resumes. This is annoying. I tried both position 36 (Right headlight) and fuse position 40 (12V plugs), and it is the same issue on the restart of the engine.

The dashcam works fine while the engine is turned off, but when I let up on the brake, then it restarts and the system shuts down then. Perhaps my battery is getting old. 

Curious if others are seeing this as well? I didn't see it when plugged in to the 12V adapter, but fuse 40 is the exact same (ie. when I pull that fuse the 12V plug doesn't work anymore, so confused... Perhaps the hard wire package I bought has a more touchy 5V power converter than the bundled cigarette lighter from the dashcam.

Any other fuses to perhaps try to avoid the power dip?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Just sharing my findings, in case this helps anyone else. The hardwire unit I bought has a battery drain low voltage detection at 11.6V (or so it claims). This cannot be turned off or bypassed. This feature isn't important to me as I am wiring it up to a fuse (same as 12V accessory connections on fuse 40) so it has no power when the car is off. However, it seems during the cranking time it was detecting low voltage and cut power, which start the dash came (which has a supercapacitor) to turn off. Then it would detect power returning and would restart.

I fixed this by removing that board from the box wired in, and I soldered in a board from a standard 1AMP accessory to USB adaptor which I disassembled. Now it doesn't turn off anymore when the car restarts, just like when it was plugged into the 12V accessory port for the last while.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey guys, so just to confirm, which fuse is Constant On? I have a 2021 SEL Premium V6 and want to install a dashcam I have had laying around. I used to have it installed in the S4 a few years back and I think I still have all the hardware for it. Any help on confirmation for my model would be appreciated


----------



## FAtoCPA (May 12, 2020)

I just hard-wired my Garmin Mini to my 2020 SEL (thanks @arkitect06 for the help!). While I tapped into 37 as shown in multiple videos, I noticed that the fuse in my 2020 was a 7.5, not a 10 - should I be concerned about this? Is there a better place to tap into for 2020 models? I'm not worried about constant on. Any feedback is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

FAtoCPA said:


> I just hard-wired my Garmin Mini to my 2020 SEL (thanks @arkitect06 for the help!). While I tapped into 37 as shown in multiple videos, I noticed that the fuse in my 2020 was a 7.5, not a 10 - should I be concerned about this? Is there a better place to tap into for 2020 models? I'm not worried about constant on. Any feedback is appreciated - thanks!


I've seen people talk about 36/37, but I don't understand why, unless the 2020 is laid out differently than the 2018/19's. On my 2019, 36 and 37 are listed as being 7.5 and for the front left and right headlights, which come on when you unlock the car, not with the ignition. I wired my radar detector to SC40(which is a 20), which is listed as being for the 12 volt sockets and it goes on/off with the ignition.


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys

I have a query. I have a 2021.5 Atlas CS and I wanted to hardwire a dashcam. I have the Viofo A119 V3 with parking mode, which I'd like to use. The hardwire kit has three wires (ACC, BATT and GRND). There are quite a few fuses I can use for ACC since it has to turn off when the car is off. The BATT wire is the one I believe that needs constant power to enable parking mode (there's a voltage control brick using which I can set the camera to not draw power once battery voltage has dropped to a certain level to prevent a dead battery). I was wondering which fuse I could use for that. 

I saw a pic of the fuse diagram (along with fuse box photos of different Atlases) and mine seems to be different (it's missing a lot of fuses). I've posted a pic of my fuse box below. I was planning on using F36 or F37 (which, according to an older fuse box diagram, seems to be for the headlights) for ACC. But I'm missing fuses in both slots (compared to other pictures where there are fuses there. So now I'm totally confused. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Regards,
Vipin


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hopefully a knowledgeable person will give you the answer you need, in a reasonable timeframe.
As a "plan B" you could buy a one-day $35 subscription to "erWin" and review the fuses in your vehicle there. They are probably located in the "Wiring Diagrams and Component Locations" or "Electrical Equipment" documents. Good Luck.

erWin Online | Volkswagen of America | Purchase Subscription (vw.com)


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Refer to humble mechanic YouTube. He shows up where the 15A “live” fuse and switched fuse. That’s what I used to locate the dashcam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have a cheap multimeter just probe the fuses and see which supply constant voltage and which don’t. Let your car sit for 20 minutes after shutting it off to make sure any ACC fuses that retain power for a little while have shut off.


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Chris4789 said:


> Hopefully a knowledgeable person will give you the answer you need, in a reasonable timeframe.
> As a "plan B" you could buy a one-day $35 subscription to "erWin" and review the fuses in your vehicle there. They are probably located in the "Wiring Diagrams and Component Locations" or "Electrical Equipment" documents. Good Luck.
> 
> erWin Online | Volkswagen of America | Purchase Subscription (vw.com)


I made an account a bit after I posted that message. My plan is exactly what you suggested. Though they said they have some issue with processing payment today and it'll only be ready by tomorrow. Thank you very much for telling me which PDF to look for to get the fuse diagram!



foofighter28 said:


> Refer to humble mechanic YouTube. He shows up where the 15A “live” fuse and switched fuse. That’s what I used to locate the dashcam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just read a post where you said you pulled the blue 15A fuse for contact power. I see it's the fuse for the AWD system. Hopefully no issues so far? I wanted something that was a little safer (and not related to the drive system). Someone said the top row of fuses are all constantly powered. If that doesn't work, I'm planning on doing what you did.
I'll also search for the humble mechanic on YT. Thank you very much for the information!



bboshart said:


> If you have a cheap multimeter just probe the fuses and see which supply constant voltage and which don’t. Let your car sit for 20 minutes after shutting it off to make sure any ACC fuses that retain power for a little while have shut off.


I don't have a multimeter. But I think I'll buy one and do what you suggested and see if I can find a fuse that is constantly on. If not, I'll be pulling SC21 out like @foofighter28 did  Thank you very much for the suggestion!


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Based on my notes, my top row of mini fuses was full time powered.









Dash Cam install DIY


INstalled the Viofo A119S dash cam in the atlas today. here is my write-up for the steps i took. I apologize if the images are blurry but should be enough to get the idea. this is very similar process to the MK7 install that you can find here...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Mustang Matt said:


> Based on my notes, my top row of mini fuses was full time powered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. I did read your post too. I tried wiring up the dash cam today but it wouldn't power up. I assume all fuse slots (both occupied and unoccupied) have current?

I tried the empty slots first but nope. I then tried using the slots with fuses present. Again. No dice. I think it might be the wiring kit or the ground. I couldn't get the ground properly between the bolt on the side panel (I didn't use the bolts near the fuse box). I tightened it and connected the camera but it wouldn't power up. I wish there was a way to check if the wiring kit was faulty or not. I gave up after trying for an hour or so. I'll try again next weekend and see if it works. The camera works because I plugged it in my car and powered right up. So yes.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm in a 2018 sel premium v6. It's possible the fuses have changed if you've got a newer version of the 2.0L. Multimeter is your best friend. Amazon has some for around ~$9 that would probably do the job.


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

Just throwing this out there, if you want always on power, there is an always powered pin in the ODB connector under the steering wheel on the driver's side, and you can buy an adapter with USB power cable that you can just plug in and then route up to the windshield under the pillar. Search for item B07RXTJK4F on Amazon, for example, I'm not necessarily recommending that one, just an example. I have one, but decided that the battery drain of having the camera on all the time was not a good idea because I don't drive that much, plus the camera was overwriting all my actual driving videos with shots of my garage for days.


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Mustang Matt said:


> I'm in a 2018 sel premium v6. It's possible the fuses have changed if you've got a newer version of the 2.0L. Multimeter is your best friend. Amazon has some for around ~$9 that would probably do the job.


Mines a 2021.5 Cross Sport 2.0. The fuse assignments might have changed. Reason I mention is because, like I noted previously, F36/37 are both empty in my car whereas in other photos I've seen here, they're occupied and are for the headlights. Irrespective of that, shouldn't it be OK if I tap into any fuse? As long as it either turns on or is constantly powered?
And I did buy a voltmeter. Waiting for the weekend to try and get to work on the wiring again.



brachiopod said:


> Just throwing this out there, if you want always on power, there is an always powered pin in the ODB connector under the steering wheel on the driver's side, and you can buy an adapter with USB power cable that you can just plug in and then route up to the windshield under the pillar. Search for item B07RXTJK4F on Amazon, for example, I'm not necessarily recommending that one, just an example. I have one, but decided that the battery drain of having the camera on all the time was not a good idea because I don't drive that much, plus the camera was overwriting all my actual driving videos with shots of my garage for days.


I'm beginning to think you guys are probably right and I should just forget about parking mode. When I did it in the BMW, many people said parking mode causes issues in their cars (mainly Audis) and that was why they were worried about trying it in the BMWs. But I've been lucky. Two years in that car and not a single battery drain issue. I've left the car parked for two weeks and came back to a car that cranked up instantly. I was hoping it would be similar in the VW but now I'm not too sure. If I can't get it to work this weekend, I'll give up and forget about parking mode.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I've got parking mode with no issues. It stays on until the battery hits like 11.8 volts or something like that.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> woooaaaahhh that is hefty price! That might just be inviting "break my windows" type of scenario. Unless you constantly remember to take it off of course.


300$ is hefty?? come on. Your floor mat set cost almost that much!


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Got around to wiring it up today. Worked perfectly. I think my issue last time was the ground. I tried using the bolt under the dashboard panel on the driver's side as a ground (since I read somewhere that the nuts near the fuse panel aren't grounded). That didn't work at all. This time around, I used what everyone else used (the ones right next to the fuse box). That helped. It worked like a charm and fired right up.

Fuses I used were:

Batt - F4 (unused in my car) - used 7.5A and 5A fuses in the fuse tap
Acc - F37 (unused in my car) - used 7.5A and 5A fuses in the fuse tap
Ground - Nut on the top right corner of the fuse box

Parking mode works. I've set the brick to stop drawing power once the car battery voltage drops to 12.2v or 1.5mins after parking mode is activated. Hopefully that works and shouldn't be taxing on the battery (my BMW has zero issues with those settings).

If anything does happen, I'll update this thread. In case it helps someone out.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Just got around to buying and putting the Viofo A129 Plus in to the Atlas with the HK3 kit.

The rear camera is installed on the tailgate glass but I was able to route the cable through the top tailgate trim, through one of the rubber tunnels, down the rear headliner (there are four clips you need to be aware of to lower the headliner...DO NOT PULL DIRECTLY ON THE HEADLINER), down the C pillar, along the floor through the doors, and up the A pillar (making sure it was behind the A pillar airbag). But the cable was 1.5ft too short so I got an extension cord for it and tucked it all away in the A pillar with some tie downs.

While I was doing my dash cam, I also added a hardwire kit to my phone charger and routed the cable into the dash, right behind the steering wheel leather. Looks snazzy now.

The fuse box has been my challenge and now I'm wanting to print out a fuse diagram to keep in the car. If anyone has a nice PDF, I'd appreciate it.

When I installed the add-a-circuit taps, I had to orient the wire pointing upwards and the fuses toward the right...this prevented me from using the 12v socket ACC (switch) fuse.


----------



## dbizzle22 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just read through the thread but didn't see an answer as to which fuse to use that will:


Stay on when the engine automatically shuts off at a red light
Doesn't stay on when the car is unoccupied/ignition is off
I have a 2018 V6 SE w/Tech


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

dbizzle22 said:


> I just read through the thread but didn't see an answer as to which fuse to use that will:
> 
> 
> Stay on when the engine automatically shuts off at a red light
> ...


If wired and configured properly..
1. The camera should NOT shut off at red lights as its still getting power from the your 12V fuse. And assuming the engine is turned off due to the start/stop system.
2. If its wired only with ACC power then it will not stay on when your car is off. OR if you do have both ACC at BAT power then you can configure whatever camera to disable "parking mode" which keeps the camera running.

As for the fuse.. this is what i used.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Has anyone checked out this “Real Plug & Play” Dashcam"? “FITCAMX dash cam has brand-new methods for power from Rain Fall Sensor with hidden wiring and easy installation with the method of plug to plug. No need to remove A-pillar and connect the car fuse box and the cigarette lighter”.









With all the forum discussions on what fuse to use to wire a camera in, this would make the job a lot easier and cleaner since you use the existing power.

For Volkswagen – FITCAMX


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris4789 said:


> Has anyone checked out this “Real Plug & Play” Dashcam"? “FITCAMX dash cam has brand-new methods for power from Rain Fall Sensor with hidden wiring and easy installation with the method of plug to plug. No need to remove A-pillar and connect the car fuse box and the cigarette lighter”.
> View attachment 197239
> 
> 
> ...


Says it's powered by the rain sensor. I wonder if that would have any impact on it's functionality.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the FITCAMX camera on my MK7 Golf R. It piggybacks off of the ACC camera. It works reasonably well and does NOT affect the ACC camera functionality. The location is near perfect and the fit is generally very good. The camera quality is pretty good however I haven’t tried other dashcams. The install is very easy and takes 30 minutes or so. To transfer pictures camera uses Wi-Fi or you can use the micro SD Card, USB adapter that comes in the box. The former is relatively slow at about 6 min/ 300 mb file and would therefore recommend the USB adapter as it will likely be a little quicker. Camera does not stay on when the ignition is completely off, as one would expect. Adding the fuse panel adapter I believe would enable that function if you wire it to an always on circuit. That wasn’t my preference as I didn’t want to risk draining my battery if the car sat for too long. That’s my experience. Let me know if you have any questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Got a similar one not fitcamx. Got it from AliExpress. Works pretty well. Just need to install the rear cam still. That is the blue screen you see on the phone. I dedicated an older phone of mine to act as a display as it works through an app. I'm satisfied and the fit is nice. It plugs into the rain sensor to power 









68.88US $ 59% OFF|For Skoda Karoq Seat Ateca For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Atlas Passat Golf Sportsvan Arteon Sharan Magotan 2k Dashcam Car Dvr Cameras - Dvr/dash Camera - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com



























Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I ordered the Fitcamx (before seeing the alternative posted by TablaRasa) so I’ll check it out and post my results. It comes from Hong Kong so it might be a couple of weeks.
My 2018 SEL-P needed the model “B”. This Pic shows which model to order so I include it here.
Fitcamx Dash Cam for Volkswagen Atlas Cross Sport/Atlas – FITCAMX


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*I received the Fitcamx and completed the easy installation.*
Summary:
-Easy 30 min. installation (after reviewing the written and YouTube instructions twice), not including time doing the VCDS scan. Hopefully my pics & suggestions save you some additional time.
-Video quality on Phone appears to be very good and viewing angle is adequate without distortion. A nearby vehicle Lic plate is readable during playback. Playback image quality on PC is outstanding See Pics.
-The camera automatically starts & stops with the engine, no interaction with the camera is needed until you want to retrieve a video.
-Learning how to use it is simple and a good operational video is here: fitcamx operating - Google Search
-Toughest part of the installation is balancing on the edge of the seats and tight working area around the mirror. I suggest working from the passenger side.
-This Camera adds one inch forward protrusion to the trim around the mirror (See Pic - not even noticeable).
-My Camera model (VW Atlas Model B) gets power from the rain detection circuit by the mirror. I do not know if all Atlas trims have this feature or not.
-I used the iPhone app so my experience is limited to that platform.
-I purchased from the FITCAMX website & standard shipping was about 7 days from Hong Kong. You can also buy from Amazon.
-I am happy with this purchase as I wanted to avoid a large camera on the glass, have good video quality/playback and an easy Installation (i.e. not running wires).

Operational Notes: (after 1 Week of use)
-This is my first Dash Cam so pardon me if I state the obvious. Many of these were my questions about a Dash Cam. 
-The camera records in 1 or 3 minute loops (you select which), stores them on the included 64GB Micro SD card (replaceable with a maximum 128GB card) and re-writes over the old ones when the card fills. You can select any of these thumbnail video loops to download to your phone should you need it. See Pic
-During playback, you can zoom in on a video using 2 fingers.
-Wi-Fi limits connection to only 1 phone at a time, disconnect the “main’ phone if you want to connect another (save the Camera instructions with the Password).
-The 64GB card (approx. 60GB after formatting) appears to hold about 7.5 hours of recording. 60GB = 60,000 MB; 60,000/133MB per minute loop = 451/60 min. per hr.= Approx. 7.5 hrs. Of Driving. You are welcome to check my math.
-If you want to play videos on a PC directly off the card, the instructions say you can use “PotPlayer” or “KMPlayer” I am unfamiliar with both of these.
-The date & time is automatically set from the car or phone (I’m insure which) and you can change the format. The Camera does nor record driving speed or location coordinates.
-Items on top of the dash (sunglasses, pens, etc.) reflect on the windshield and therefore show up in your video. They are not bad, just a distraction.
-”Parking Monitor Collision Detection” can be set to Off or Low, Med., High. With the camera set to Low & the car parked, I approached it from the front and then jumped on the side rail. The Camera started recording after I moved the car (not my approach), so I believe it would record someone leaving the scene after hitting your vehicle (in the front).
-The instructions suggest putting your phone in Airplane mode to connect to the Camera. I found this to be necessary.
-If you need to keep a video, you transfer it to your phone, (a 1 min. file is 133mb, after being “prepared” for transfer, it is 179mb). These files are too large to email so you upload this large file to a storage server and access it from there. It was easy to do, but you may wish to practice this in advance of needing it. Apple Mail Drop worked well for me.
-While this interaction with your phone, WiFi , file transfer, etc., may seem troublesome to do, you only do this when you need a video, i.e. accident or traffic court. Therefore the 10 minutes or so for these steps 2-3 times? while you own the vehicle are not excessive.

Installation Notes:
-I did a VCDS scan prior to installation. This gave me a baseline and the “after installation & test drive” scan showed no additional faults.
-You may want to format the MicroSD card before using (per instructions), a full Fat32 format (not quick format) took about 1 hour on my win 10 PC. I found out later there is a command on the phone app to do this with the camera if you wish.
-64GB Micro SD card, Micro SD Card USB reader are included in the box.
-I suggest downloading the “FITCAMX” iPhone or Android App, prior to installation.
-You may scan a QR code off the instructions for the YouTube installation app or view the 2:38 installation video here (2) FITCAMX DASH CAM for Volkswagen Model B&C - YouTube
-The camera app connects with your phone via WiFi (Not Bluetooth) , so that needs to be done as part of the install.
-The camera found by my WiFi did not match the printed instructions (CAR/LHD/CARDV/xxxx) so I’d suggest you accept anything close to that. Mine showed: “Car-cx7053-xxxx” . 
-A plastic panel removal tool is included to pry open the existing mirror cover and to open the new camera cover prior to installation (thank you FITCAMX).
-I suggest pushing most of the wires & connectors up under the tan plastic cover (by the headliner) rather than stuffing them into the Black Cover for the camera.
-I cleaned the glass in front of the camera prior to installation
-I started the vehicle and tested the camera (while it was hanging from the wires) to be sure it worked, prior to final installation and trim replacement.
-A note was included in the box offering a $20 rebate for a review posted to a forum. I may take them up on this, not as payment for my 3 hours writing this up, but to involve them in this discussion and allow them to see the comments, suggestions and customer’s experiences. This should lead to continued improvement of the product, instructions, software, videos, etc. I did not know about this offer prior to purchasing.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I have camera installed, but having difficulty getting connected to phone. (Not home now to look) but getting some message “camera not connected to WiFi”? Did you have any issues w software? Thanks


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I always needed to stop the cellular connection by going into airplane mode, then selecting the new Wi-Fi showing "Car-cx7053-xxxx" that I knew was not my neighbors Wi-Fi. It also took a minute when you select "access Camera file"....which seems like a long time when you are sitting there wanting it to happen, but it accesses a lot of thumbnails. I also got a notice about "Not Connected to Cellular" but that is ok since I purposely disconnected from it. 
I would start the car to be sure the camera had power, I don't think I tested it by just turning on the ignition, (foot off brake, push start). 
Good Luck


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I have camera installed, but having difficulty getting connected to phone. (Not home now to look) but getting some message “camera not connected to WiFi”? Did you have any issues w software? Thanks


I had that initially. Essentially, what I did was I dedicated an older cell phone I had lying around just for this purpose. If you use your current cell, you need to cut off your mobile data too which I don't think you particularly would want. From time to time, the connection does drop where end up having to reconnect it but, otherwise it's been working. I don't have fitcam but similar. Figured they are all the same variations 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------

